# All i do is make money im boring



## N1666 (Jan 9, 2022)

@Central Cee 💯


----------



## N1666 (Jan 9, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> Same bro


Skin looks like its getting better, what are u using on it?


----------



## Part-Time Chad (Jan 9, 2022)

That's all I've been doing for nearly the past 13 years. The only respite I've had from wageslaving has been traveling to far-flung international locations twice a year.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 10, 2022)

Part-Time Chad said:


> That's all I've been doing for nearly the past 13 years. The only respite I've had from wageslaving has been traveling to far-flung international locations twice a year.


Just spend your prime years, wageslaving. Reality check pill.
Brutals.

As an old teacher guy used to tell me hen i was teenager, and I somehow always remembered.


> _When I was younger I wanted to do alot of stuff, but I didn't have the money nor the time for it to do it.
> Now i'm old(er), and I have the money and time to do these things. But I have no desire, motivation, to do them anymore._


----------



## BrownBoy (Jan 10, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> Here’s my current stuff I take.


you have no clue what you’re doing


----------



## Deleted member 3946 (Jan 10, 2022)

eduardkoopman said:


> Just spend your prime years, wageslaving. Reality check pill.
> Brutals.


@DivineBeing Actual reality check pill is when those mfers figure out you can scratch your balls daily in looksmaxx and 8figurestartupvaluationmaxx (edited as of recent update I received)


----------



## DivineBeing (Jan 10, 2022)

Sorken said:


> @DivineBeing Actual reality check pill is when those mfers figure out you can scratch your balls daily in looksmaxx and 8figurestartupvaluationmaxx (edited as of recent update I received)


 

shit gonna be crisp man


----------



## MaxillaMaxing (Jan 10, 2022)

@DivineBeing what's your net worth?


----------



## DivineBeing (Jan 10, 2022)

MaxillaMaxing said:


> @DivineBeing what's your net worth?


on paper im a multimillionaire

real liquid around $65k


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 10, 2022)

DivineBeing said:


> on paper im a multimillionaire
> 
> real liquid around $65k


sounds good.

In what assets are your possessions spread around in?


----------



## DivineBeing (Jan 10, 2022)

eduardkoopman said:


> sounds good.
> 
> In what assets are your possessions spread around in?


$10k bank

$55k S&P 500 ETF


----------



## BrownBoy (Jan 10, 2022)

DivineBeing said:


> on paper im a multimillionaire
> 
> real liquid around $65k


if you have the majority stake then just increase your salary lmao who’s gonna stop you


----------



## Hueless (Jan 10, 2022)

DivineBeing said:


> $10k bank
> 
> $55k S&P 500 ETF


OMG SIGMA MALE!!!!!!


----------



## DivineBeing (Jan 10, 2022)

BrownBoy said:


> if you have the majority stake then just increase your salary lmao who’s gonna stop you


i dont have a majority stake - the board determines my salary 

i have co-founders, investors and advisors that also hold shares

i own a solid minority stake (>20%) diluted after 2 financing rounds 

i also cant change my salary since i'm contractually bound even if i were a majority shareholder


----------



## DivineBeing (Jan 10, 2022)

Hueless said:


> OMG SIGMA MALE!!!!!!


i actually am one but i dont like to describe myself that way since thats condescending to myself

im just a divine being


----------



## Hueless (Jan 10, 2022)

DivineBeing said:


> i actually am one but i dont like to describe myself that way since thats condescending to myself
> 
> im just a divine being


To become a true sigma male you must burn down an orphanage


----------



## DivineBeing (Jan 10, 2022)

Hueless said:


> To become a true sigma male you must burn down an orphanage
> View attachment 1488003


,my nigga i dont want to be a sigma male i hate every type of male out there

im just an angel trying to ascend to go back to heaven


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 10, 2022)

DivineBeing said:


> $10k bank
> 
> $55k S&P 500 ETF


good spread.
I dunno, if I would maybe had cut up the S&P 500 ETF; across a few more index ETFs. that are not so heavily USA based, and not so much big copmapnies based. Like, adding a few other continents or world etfs. And maybe 1 etf for small cap companies, and 1 etf for mid cap companies.

In what asset class. your non liquid net worth??
Real estate? or company ownership share?


----------



## DivineBeing (Jan 10, 2022)

eduardkoopman said:


> good spread.
> I dunno, if I would maybe had cut up the S&P 500 ETF; across a few more index ETFs. that are not so heavily USA based, and not so much big copmapnies based. Like, adding a few other continents or world etfs. And maybe 1 etf for small cap companies, and 1 etf for mid cap companies.
> 
> In what asset class. your non liquid net worth??
> Real estate? or company ownership share?


Minority stake holding in a start-up as a co-founder 

Dunno I think the US is the world market so it makes sense to invest there.

I'm considering crypto after the bear run is over.

I'll enter at $30k prolly for a $15k position on Bitcoin and Ethereum mix and hold for 1-2 years until I get my surgeries

*What's your investment strategy and spread?*


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 10, 2022)

DivineBeing said:


> Minority stake holding in a start-up as a co-founder


great. almost nothing beats for wealth creation, being the co-founder and co-owner of a great company. Both in sale-off value, and for milig the profits to oneself for a good bit. Whatever one likes most to do.
Selling a co-found business, aka your baby. Is a bit difficult for most though. Sentimentally speaking


DivineBeing said:


> Dunno I think the US is the world market so it makes sense to invest there.


Assuming your own company is also USA
Than you are deffo also long, on USA. in a sense


DivineBeing said:


> I'm considering crypto after the bear run is over.
> I'll enter at $30k prolly for a $15k position on Bitcoin and Ethereum mix and hold for 1-2 years until I get my surgeries
> *What's your investment strategy and spread?*


I'm personally "irresponsibly" long in crypto, I own the big cryptos, but most of what I on are smaller crypto projects I believe in for having good user function potenial for now and/or future.
.
I started my first buy of crypto back in summer 2020. With 1000 USD, where I bought with: Bitcoin. Over time I added, in another 3500 USD of own money in crypto. Today my crypto portfolio is worth liquid around 19000 USD. I have locked up in a crypto project, which will be unlocked slowly starting this summer till summer 2023 slowly. At current price, it's at a value of $120,000. This is highly unsure and risky one could say. o do beleive in this crypto project alot. But it can fail. I be giga happy if it can manage to stay at this 120,000 USD value. But also, if it would drop 80%, I still have to be giga content with it. I personally guestimate, this project should still go in the comming time 5x or more in value. But that hypothosis of mine on it's value, can trun out easily to be wrong alot

The rest of my possesions. is liqud cash, with kinda fluctuates bewteen 5000 - 10000 USD.

That's it, I have.


----------



## DivineBeing (Jan 10, 2022)

eduardkoopman said:


> great. almost nothing beats for wealth creation, being the co-founder and co-owner of a great company. Both in sale-off value, and for milig the profits to oneself for a good bit. Whatever one likes most to do.
> Selling a co-found business, aka your baby. Is a bit difficult for most though. Sentimentally speaking
> 
> Assuming your own company is also USA
> ...


ur rich


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 10, 2022)

DivineBeing said:


> ur rich


I don't feel rich at all. The concept of decent net worth, only appeals to me. When it gives the option, to work less (or on different stuff), and more free time maxx, or do stuff i like maxx.
Time is probably to the most important factor in life, to fuzz about. And good wealth/money; can help with have more options in time management. I think.

Besides the money-time link. I don't care for money much. because I'm not much materialistic, for myself. And because I will never lead with money, to try to attract women. Because I feel I'm to good looking, to go the betabuxx route. And I rather be single, than to go spend money on some lazy woman whom wants to chill maxx on muh dime.



AlexBrown84 said:


> Cool story didn’t read


----------



## MaxillaMaxing (Jan 10, 2022)

DivineBeing said:


> on paper im a multimillionaire
> 
> real liquid around $65k


What paper? You mean crypto?


----------



## DivineBeing (Jan 10, 2022)

MaxillaMaxing said:


> What paper? You mean crypto?


no

white paper


----------



## MaxillaMaxing (Jan 10, 2022)

DivineBeing said:


> no
> 
> white paper


What is that ? How did you start? My net worth is a literal 0


----------



## DivineBeing (Jan 10, 2022)

MaxillaMaxing said:


> What is that ? How did you start? My net worth is a literal 0


no i own a minority stake in a start-up thats worth 8-figures

dunno i went to H/Y/P got rejected from IBD reached out to some Goldman Analyst who was intending to exit and start a side project and here i am


----------



## MaxillaMaxing (Jan 10, 2022)

DivineBeing said:


> no i own a minority stake in a start-up thats worth 8-figures


You buy shares from companies?


----------



## DivineBeing (Jan 10, 2022)

MaxillaMaxing said:


> You buy shares from companies?


its mine im cofounder


----------



## MaxillaMaxing (Jan 10, 2022)

@AlexBrown84 instead of laughing help a brother out man


----------



## MaxillaMaxing (Jan 10, 2022)

DivineBeing said:


> its mine im cofounder


Damn . But how did you exactly start . + you're young good for you man


----------



## DivineBeing (Jan 10, 2022)

MaxillaMaxing said:


> @AlexBrown84 instead of laughing help a brother out man


ur 6'4 with 24 inch untrained bidelt psl 6 face

u need to help us


----------



## DivineBeing (Jan 10, 2022)

MaxillaMaxing said:


> Damn . But how did you exactly start . + you're young good for you man


no im way too old 

@AlexBrown84 is already a late bloomer


----------



## Rt-Rust1 (Jan 10, 2022)

eduardkoopman said:


> _When I was younger I wanted to do alot of stuff, but I didn't have the money nor the time for it to do it.
> Now i'm old(er), and I have the money and time to do these things. But I have no desire, motivation, to do them anymore._


that's sad


----------



## fourtwozero (Jan 10, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> Here’s my current stuff I take.


whats that lightening cream you are using? jfl


----------



## rubybrrr (Jan 15, 2022)

i hate that u need to know how to code to make good money in startups (95% of the time)


----------

